# Adls Modem with Asus Rt-N13u B1



## zapout (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,
I want to buy the cheapest and stable modem available to be used with Asus Rtn13u b1(DD-Wrt installed).
I've mtnl 599 unlimited plan, so it'll be rarely turned off.
My budget is 1.4k  but want to spend as low as possible.

I've shortlisted TP-Link TD-8817, Flipkart link.
But is have only one RJ45 Port, what if the port went bad, then I'll have no other port to connect to.
This model have the same "configuration interface" as of my MTNL modem, so it'll be easy for me to configure.

Here is another modem with 4 RJ45 pots- "TP-Link TD-8840T", Flipkart Link, 
but it's configuration interface is same as  Beetel 220bx, which i was *unable to configure* with my net.(A friend have the beetel modem)
I will be using the modem in bridge mode, with PPPoE settings configured in the Asus Router.
Which one should i buy?
With the first modem i'll only get 1 RJ45 port, but it'll be easy for me to configure.
And the second one have 4 RJ45 port, but not easy to configure for me.
Thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know what problems you faced in configuring Beetel modem, as PPPoE is mostly easy to configure.

Coming to modem selection, choose the later one due to obvious benefits, though RJ45 ports going kaput is something rare to happen, still opt the latter, just a matter of 400 bucks.

PS: You don't necessarily need to configure your router in bridge mode. At least, I don't find any need of it.


----------



## zapout (Jan 24, 2013)

i configured the beetel model, but it didn't connect, the PPPoE status was down.(my net was having some issues at that time, maybe that was the reason.)
anyway, is there any other modem i should consider under 1.4k?, or the "TP-LINK TD-8840T" is the best one i can get?
And on the TP-Link site it says that the 8840t has multiple revisions-
TD-8840T - Welcome to TP-LINK

which one are these-
TPLINK TD-8840T ADSL2+ Modem Router 4 ethernet ports TP-LINK | eBay
TP-LINK TD-8840T DSL2+ Wired with Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 24, 2013)

Those are just hardware revisions, just like N13, then N13U, then N13U B1; so unless you're looking for specific hardware support, which is not the case here, you should not worry.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 24, 2013)

TP-Link TD8840T + Asus RT-N13U B1 (flashed to DD-WRT) FTW!
I Got this config!


----------



## zapout (Jan 24, 2013)

OK, i'll buy TP-Link TD8840T from eBay then, total price is 1264(after coupon).


----------



## zapout (Feb 1, 2013)

Bought the TP-Link TD8840T from computer empire Nehru place for 1100rs


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> TP-Link TD8840T + Asus RT-N13U B1 (flashed to DD-WRT) FTW!
> I Got this config!



What are the advantages of flashing ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 1, 2013)

Faun said:


> What are the advantages of flashing ?



Stable software, flawless p2p downloads, additional features.


----------

